# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  عاجل|| تغطية الأزمة الليبية

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  





 *سلام على تلك الدماء الزكية*  

 *،،،*
 *توقعنا وتداعينا لنبحث أي البلاد تنهض وأي البلاد تستفيق*
 *اليوم كل البلاد تغلي براكيناً تحت أقدام الطغاة* 
 *،،،* 


 *وكما وقفنا إلى جانب شعوبنا الحرة في تونس ومصر العزيزتين والشقيقتين* 
 *اليوم نقف كي نوفِّ الشباب الليبي - أحفاد المجاهد عمر المختار - حقه* 
 *وكي نكون عوناً وسنداً وأكفاً إلى الله ضارعةً أن يمنَّ عليهم بالنصر والتمكين* 
*،،،،،*
*اليوم تتوالى الأحداث وتتسع رقعة الأرض الملتهبة* 
 *هنا نتابع ونناقش ونلتقي كي نكثّف الدعاء لهذه الأمة أن تنتصر على الطغاة*
 *وأن يزاح عن سمائها تلك الغيوم السوداء الحالكة وأن يبزغ فجرها وتشرق شمسها* 


 *نخصص موضوعنا للحديث حول الأحداث المتواصلة في ليبيا المختار*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الشعب الليبي خرج قبل فجر اليوم الأربعاء للتظاهر
سقط عدد لم يتم تحديده حتى الآن من القتلى برصاص قوات الأمن
وأنباء مؤكدة عن رحيل الطاغية معمر القذافي من العاصمة الليبية طرابلس إلى سبها
خوفاً من وصول التظاهرات إلى العاصمة بعد أن وصلت إلى بنغازي ثاني أكبر المدن الليبية

والشعب ما زال ينتفض ويهتف : الشعب يريد إسقاط العقيد [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله ينصر كل شعب ثائر وطاغية عـ الشعب وسالب حرياتهم وحقوقهم  :020105 EmMO3 Prv:

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]ههههههههه و الله حلوة هالآكشنات في الحياة و الله من زمان بدها هيك 

احلى اشي مظاهرة الجزيرة ههههههههه 
 :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عاجل ///

حركة الاخوان المسلمين في ليبيا تشد على ايدي الشعب الليبي الثائر
وتعلن مشاركتها بكل ثقلها لتحقيق هدف الثورة اسقاط نظام الطاغية
وتخليص البلاد والعباد من جبروت وظلم القذافي ونظامه المتهالك[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]	الى الشباب الليبي استخدموا هذه المفاتيح لفتح اهم المواقع المحجوبة في ليبيا

لفتح الفيس بوك اكتب فى مكان العنوان 69.63.189.34
و تويتر اكتب 128.242.240.52
و جوجل اكتب 72.14.204.99

الرجاء نشر هذا على نطاق واسع كي تصل للجميع في ليبيا[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
انترنت مجاني وغير مراقب في ليبيا اتصال بالرقم
+494923197844321
User: Telecomix
Password: Telecomix
الرجاء النشر في كل المواقع حتي يتمكن ابناءنا الليبيين في الداخل من التواصل والارسال

انشروها بقدر الإمكان [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الجزيرة :


قبيلة ورفلّة أكبر قبائل ليبيا تنضم إلى الاحتجاجات المناهضة للقذافي .

بشرى خير ، فهذه القبيلة من أكبر القبائل ولها تأثير قوي
وسيكون لانضمامها أثر كبير في رفع معنويات المجاهدين ...[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عاجل جدا ::: سفير ليبيا في الهند يستقيل من منصبه الآن

عاجل ::: مندوب ليبيا لدى الجامعة العربية يستقيل و"ينضم الى الثورة"
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]انباء عن مغادرة القذافي وبوادر لاختفاء السلطة من البلدات الليبية منذ الصباح


نفت مصادر حكومية فنزويلية الاثنين 21-2-2011 وجود أي اتفاق لاستقبال الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي في فنزويلا.
وترددت في وقت سابق أنباء غير مؤكدة عن مغادرة الرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي البلاد إلى فنزويلا أو البرازيل، في ظل اشتباكات في وسط طرابلس بين آلاف المحتجين وأنصار القذافي.
وبث التلفزيون الليبي صورا لمواطنين سيطروا على مركبات وأسلحة خاصة بقوات الأمن.
وأفادت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط المصرية الأحد 20-2-2011 أن عبد المنعم الهوني مندوب ليبيا الدائم لدى الجامعة العربية استقال من منصبه احتجاجا على قمع المحتجين في بلاده. ونقلت الوكالة عن الهوني قوله إنه استقال من جميع مناصبه وانضم للثورة الشعبية.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]عشرات الأشخاص قتلوا في الاشتباكات التي شهدتها ليبيا


وقالت الوكالة إنه قدم استقالته إلى وزارة الخارجية الليبية احتجاجا على السماح بضرب المتظاهرين العزل وسحقهم معتبرا أنه كمواطن ليبي لا يمكنه السكوت مطلقا على هذه الجرائم التي تصل إلى حد الإبادة الجماعية. وتابع "أعلن انحيازي الكامل لأبناء شعبي".
وذكرت تقارير أن عشرات الأشخاص قتلوا في الاشتباكات التي شهدتها ليبيا اليوم. وقال طبيب محلي لرويترز إن 50 شخصا على الاقل قتلوا في بنغازي خلال السبع ساعات الأخيرة.
وقد انضمت وحدة من الجيش الليبي إلى المتظاهرين في بنغازي. وأبلغت فرقة "الصاعقة" أهالي بنغازي أنها حررت المدينة. وإلى ذلك انضمت قبيلة ورفلة إلى المحتجين.
ومن جهة أخرى، أعلن رئيس الوزراء الليبي البغدادي المحمودي الاحد خلال اجتماع مع سفراء دول الاتحاد الاوروبي في طرابلس أن من حق ليبيا اتخاذ "كافة الاجراءات" من أجل "الحفاظ على وحدتها"، كما نقلت عنه وكالة الانباء الليبية.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]اندلاع النيران في قاعة الشعب بالعاصمة الليبية


قال مراسل رويترز اليوم الاثنين ان المبنى الحكومي الرئيسي في العاصمة الليبية تندلع فيه النيران. وأضاف "يمكنني أن أرى النيران تندلع في قاعة الشعب. يحاول رجال اطفاء اخماد الحريق.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]ابن القذافي يحذر من حرب أهلية مع اتساع نطاق الاضطرابات


قال سيف الاسلام القذافي اليوم الاثنين ان والده سيحارب ثورة شعبية حتى اخر رجل وذلك في الوقت الذي انضم فيه مواطنون في العاصمة طرابلس الى الاحتجاجات لاول مرة بعد ايام من الاضطرابات العنيفة في مدينة بنغازي في شرق ليبيا.
وتجمع محتجون مناهضون للحكومة في شوارع العاصمة طرابلس واعلن زعماء قبليون رأيهم صراحة ضد القذافي وانضمت وحدات بالجيش للمعارضة في الوقت الذي تشهد فيه ليبيا واحدة من ادمى الثورات التي تهز العالم العربي.
وظهر سيف الاسلام على التلفزيون الوطني في محاولة لتهديد وتهدئة الناس في الوقت نفسه قائلا ان الجيش سيفرض تطبيق الامن بأي ثمن.
وقال "نحن معنوياتنا مرتفعة والقائد معمر القذافي يقود المعركة في طرابلس ونحن معه والقوات المسلحة معه.
"نحن لن نفرط في ليبيا سنقاتل حتى اخر رجل وحتى اخر امرأة واخر طلقة ولا يمكن نتركها بلادنا."
وانحى سيف الاسلام باللائمة على منفيين ليبيين في تأجيج اعمال العنف. ولكنه وعد ايضا باجراء حوار بشأن الاصلاحات وزيادة الرواتب.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]امريكا تحث ليبيا على وقف حملتها على المحتجين وتهدد باتخاذ اجراءات


أدانت الولايات المتحدة بشدة الحملة العنيفة التي تشنها ليبيا على المحتجين مستشهدة بتقارير وصفتها بأنها ذات مصداقية عن سقوط مئات القتلى والجرحى وهددت باتخاذ "كل الاجراءات الملائمة" ردا على هذا.
وقالت وزارة الخارجية الامريكية أمس الاحد انها قدمت اعتراضات شديدة اللهجة لحكومة الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي بشأن "استخدام القوة القاتلة مع متظاهرين مسالمين" في الوقت الذي انضمت فيه ليبيا الى موجة الاحتجاجات التي تهز الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا.
ومع زيادة واشنطن الضغط على طرابلس قال سيف الاسلام أحد ابناء القذافي عبر التلفزيون الحكومي "سنقاتل حتى اخر رجل وحتى اخر امرأة وحتى اخر طلقة." لكنه وعد باجراء حوار عن الاصلاحات وزيادة الرواتب.
وقال مسؤول أمريكي في واشنطن "نحلل كلمة سيف الاسلام القذافي لنرى ما تنطوي عليه من احتمالات لاصلاح جاد."
وأشارت ادارة الرئيس الامريكي باراك أوباما ايضا الى أن الحكومة الليبية قد تواجه عواقب اذا لم تلتفت للتحذيرات لكبح جماح قواتها الامنية واحترام حق المواطنين في الاحتجاج.
وقال مسؤول أمريكي "نبحث كل الاجراءات الملائمة" دون أن يحدد نوعية الاجراءات التي قد تلجأ لها واشنطن.
وفي حين ندد المسؤولون الامريكيون بالحملة التي تشنها ليبيا على المتظاهرين الذين يطالبون بانهاء حكم القذافي الممتد منذ أكثر من أربعة عقود فان المسؤولين أحجموا عن الدعوة الى تغيير الحكومة في طرابلس.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]معظم ضباط الشرطة والقوات المسلحة انضموا إلى الجماهير في العاصمة طرابلس"


ومن جهته قال المقدم أحمد عثمان، الضابط في الأمن العام الليبي، للجزيرة إن معظم ضباط الشرطة والقوات المسلحة انضموا إلى الجماهير في العاصمة طرابلس.
أما الدبلوماسي الليبي أحمد جبريل فقد أكد للجزيرة أن هناك دعوات في مدينة البيضاء شرق البلاد للتوجه إلى طرابلس من أجل مساندة المتظاهرين هناك، وقال إنه ليس مستبعدا أن يتوجه أعضاء الجيش والأمن الذين انضموا للمتظاهرين إلى طرابلس لمساندة المحتجين.
ونقلت وكالة قدس برس عن مصادر ليبية قولها إن هناك حراكا داخل الجيش الليبي تقوده شخصية رفيعة المستوى في الجيش، وأضافت أن هذا التحرك قد يؤول إلى تطور مهم وقد يعمل على حسم الموقف.
وأبلغ مصدر سياسي ليبي في بريطانيا الوكالة نفسها أن انقلابا عسكريا يتم تنفيذه على الأرض ويقوده نائب رئيس الأركان المهدي العربي.
وذكر المصدر أن معارك ضارية تدور بين بقايا حرس اللجان الثورية المقربة من القذافي وأنصار المهدي العربي، وأن الإعلان عن الانقلاب ربما يتم بعد حسم الأمور لصالحه.
وأضاف المصدر "هناك أنباء عن أن معارك ضارية تدور الآن بالقرب من مقر القيادة وأن قائد الفرق الخاصة عبد الله السنوسي قد أصيب فيها، وربما يكون قد قُتل".
وأشار إلى أنه تمت السيطرة بالكامل على الإذاعة التي انتقلت إلى بث برامج وطنية لا علاقة لها بالقذافي على الإطلاق. ولم يتسن التأكد من هذه المعلومات من مصادر أخرى.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]القرضاوي : " القذافي كالأنعام بل أضل سبيلا "


وفي سياق متصل ، وصف الدكتور العلامة الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي - رئيس الإتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين معمر القذاقى الرئيس الليبي بانه " كالأنعام بل أضل سبيلا ".
وأضاف الشيخ القرضاوي : " ان القذافي لا يسمع ولا يرى أن شعبه لفظه تماما ، بل قام بالإستعانة بميلشيات من افريقيا لقتل شعبه " .
وطالب القرضاوي القذافي من خلال كلمة له على قناة " الجزيرة " ، بالرحيل أو " أن يبقى ليحاكمه الشعب ويعدم بالميادين العامة على طريقة صاحبيه زين العابدين بن علي وحسنب مبارك ".
وقال رئيس الإتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين : " إن الشعب الليبي قال كلمته وأسمع الدنيا كلها أنه يريد إسقاط النظام المستبد والمتغطرس الذى يمتلك مقاليد البلاد من البرلمان والدستور وقوات الجيش حتى يمهد لتوريث الحكم ".[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]" رجال شرطة انضموا للمتظاهرين في ليبيا "


ذكر قبل قليل عقيد في الشرطة الليبية في حديث لوكالات أنباء أجنبية " ان قوات من الشرطة الليبية إنضمت للمتظاهرين في مدينة بني غازي الليبية ، اذ يطالب المتظاهرون باسقاط نظام الحكم في ليبيا ورحيل القذافي وعائلته عن سدة الحكم ".[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]وكالات انباء : " وصول طائرتين مروحيتين ليبيتين لمالطا "


أفادت وكالات أنباء عربية قبل قليل " ان طائرتين مروحيتين ليبيتين شوهدتا تهبطان في جزيرة مالطا " ، وذكرت هذه المصادر " ان الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي قد يكون على متن إحدى هذه المروحيتين ".[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يكون بعون أهلنا بليبيا وينصرهوم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || معمر القذافي يلقي كلمة الآن على التلفزيون الليبي*

* عاجل || معمر القذافي: أنا اكبر من المناصب ، وليبيا بلد المجاهدين وأنا قائد ثورة ومجاهد*

* عاجل || القذافي : لن نستسلم للمؤامرات وسأبقى رئيساً*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || القذافي : لست رئيساً حتى أتنحى انا قائد ثورة وللأبد*

* عاجل || القذافي : أنا محارب حقق المجد لليبيين ولن أغادر أرضي*

* عاجل || القذافي : أنا مجد لا يجب أن تفرط فيه الأرض الليبيه ولا كل الشعوب*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]آخرته يتنحى الأكبر منه راحوا هو ما بدوا يروح 

هينا عن نسمع فيه و بينسم بدنا 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || القذافي : أنا متفاجيء يا أهل بنغازي ، أنا الى جانبكم وانتم لا تريدونني*

* عاجل || القذافي : أدعو مؤيدو القذافي للخروج الى الشوارع وتأمينها*

* عاجل || القذافي : لن أسمح أن يتهمني المجتمع الدولي بحماية القاعدة*

* عاجل || القذافي : ايها الليبيون اخرجوا الى الشوارع واهتفوا "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا قائدنا"*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || القذافي : سيحاكم بالإعدام كل من سيحاول تخريب الأمن في ليبيا*

* عاجل || القذافي : المعارضون يريدون تحويل ليبيا الى امارة اسلامية* 

* عاجل || القذافي : لن أقبل لأتباع بن لادن بدخول ليبيا* 

* عاجل || القذافي : مصريون وتونسيون اعطوا الشبان المعارضون حبوباً مخدرة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || القذافي : وسائل اعلام عربية تشوّه صورة الليبيين*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قال رح يخسروه قال الله يعوض عليهم بس انت روح  :110104 EmM8 Prv:  :110104 EmM8 Prv: 
اله ساعه بحكي رفع ضغطي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || القذافي : لدى الليبيون الحرية بإختيار اي دستور او قانون يريدونه*

* عاجل || القذافي : الموانيء والمطارات والهواتف معطلة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || القذافي : نحن احرار في استخدام القوة اللازمة*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خلص اكتفو من خطابه شكله بعد ما سجل اقصر خطاب في التاريخ ناي يسجل اطول خطاب في التاريخ 
احل اشي لما قال : والله حاله  :Big Grin: 
ومصر انه في ناس اعطو الثوار حبوب حبوب شووو كان نفسي اعرف

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> خلص اكتفو من خطابه شكله بعد ما سجل اقصر خطاب في التاريخ ناي يسجل اطول خطاب في التاريخ 
> احل اشي لما قال : والله حاله 
> ومصر انه في ناس اعطو الثوار حبوب حبوب شووو كان نفسي اعرف



*

مزبوط هو بدو يحقق تناقض بن اقصر واطول ..*

*اما يا مها بالنسبة للحبوب فأظن انها "فياجرا"* 


*بس بتعرفوا انو فاجأني؟؟؟؟؟؟ كنت متوقع ينزل مظاهرة مشان يطيّر حاله*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

رح نبقى مع التحليل بعد قليل يا مها 


والله على التحليل بدنا سنة وحنا نحلل رموز خطابه .. مشفّر عامله [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || سنُطهّر ليبيا بيتــــــــا* *بيتــــــــا* *اذا لم يستسلم المحتجون*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني هدوء انت كيف لحقت قدام التلفزيون يعني هاد واحد اهبل ويروح اول ي يغير اواعيه  :Big Grin:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي ماله الكموني ما يبلى  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (25):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:Header:  :Header:  :Header: 

الكموني ما يبلى  :Big Grin:  >> ضحكتيني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]وزير الداخلية الليبي اللواء عبدالفتاح يونس يعلن انضمامه للثورة

أعلن وزير الداخلية الليبي اللواء عبدالفتاح يونس انضمامه لثورة الشعب، مؤكدا أنه يعتبر نفسه جندياً في خدمة ليبيا ، وذلك عبر قناة "العربية" الأربعاء 23-2-2011.
وقال وزير الداخلية في اتصال هاتفي مع العربية إنه أصدر قراراً بمنع توجيه البندقية ضد الشعب الليبي، رافضا مسؤولية وزارته عما حدث من مجازر بحق الشعب الليبي في الأيام الأخيرة.
وطالب الوزير عبدالفتاح يونس العقيد معمر القذافي باعتذارٍ لأسر الضحايا الذين سقطوا في الاحتجاجات التي بدأت منذ السابع عشر من فبراير، موضحا أن القذافي أصبح بوضع صعب للغاية.
وقال يونس إن أحد أعوان القذافي أطلق عليه الرصاص لكنه أخطأ وأصاب أحد أقارب الوزير المستقيل، مبينا أن القبائل الليبية تؤيد المحتجين وأن المتظاهرين سيطروا على مدينة بنغازي، وأن السلاح أصبح بمتناول الشعب.
وقال يونس في حديثه لـ"العربية" إن خطاب القذافي مخيب للآمال، ورجح ألا يغادر الزعيم الليبي البلاد وأنه قد يقدم على الانتحار، مضيفا أنه يعتبر نظام القذافي قد انتهى ويعيش آخر أيامه. كما قال الوزير الليبي إنه يعتبر نفسه جنديا في خدمة ليبيا ويعتبر الشباب الثائر أبطالا.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]وزير الخارجية الايطالي: التقديرات التي تقول بسقوط الف قتيل في ليبيا لها مصداقية

وذكرت (رويترز) "قال فرانكو فراتيني وزير الخارجية الايطالي يوم الاربعاء ان برقة في شرق ليبيا لم تعد تحت سيطرة الزعيم معمر القذافي وان التقديرات بسقوط ألف قتيل في الاضطرابات لها مصداقية.
وقال فراتيني للصحفيين في روما : لا نملك معلومات كاملة عن عدد القتلى لكننا نعتقد ان التقديرات التي تقول بسقوط الف قتيل لها مصداقية. وصرح بان السفارة الايطالية في العاصمة الليبية طرابلس فهمت ان منطقة برقة في شرق ليبيا لم تعد تحت سيطرة القذافي".[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
** القوات المؤيدة للقذافي تحاصر طرابلس لمنع وصول محتجين للعاصمة*

* وقالت مصادر للعربية ان القوات المؤيدة للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي تفرض طوقا حول العاصمة طرابلس، التي بدأ سكان المناطق الغربية بالتوجه اليها لمساعدة المتظاهرين. وأفادت المصادر بان المدينة تشهد خلوا تاما من المارة، الذين التزموا منازلهم خوفا على حياتهم من المرتزقة، وقوات الامن الذين يطلقون النار على كل من يسير في المدينة.* 
* وتؤدي التطورات السريعة إلى المزيد من تأزم الموقف في ليبيا، فكتائب من الأمن واخرى من الجيش تنضم الى المحتجين، بينما قبائل كان يشهد لها بمساندتها للقذافي تتخلى عنه اليوم، لتقول انها مع الشعب وثورته. وربما اختلفت حسابات القذافي بعد استقالة وزير الداخلية عبد الفتاح يونس العبيدي وتخليه عن كافة مناصبه.*
* من جانب اخر، قالت اسبانيا، اليوم الأربعاء 23-2-2011، إن نظام الرئيس الليبي فقد شرعيته.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الاف القتلى في ليبيا والقذافي يدعو للرقص




قال ابراهيم الدباشي مساعد رئيس البعثة الليبية في الامم المتحدة في مؤتمر صحافي الجمعة ان عدد القتلى في ليبيا يعد بالالاف وليس بالمئات.

وفي غضون ذلك تجتمع الدول الخمس عشرة الاعضاء في مجلس الامن الدولي الجمعة لدراسة فرض عقوبات على نظام القذافي.

ولن تتخذ عقوبات اعتبارا من الجمعة، لكن بعض الدول الاعضاء ستدرس هذه العقوبات في ما بينها على هامش الاجتماع الذي سيقدم خلاله الامين العام للامم المتحدة بان كي مون عرضا للوضع في ليبيا، كما اعلن دبلوماسيون.

ويجري تداول نص مشروع قرار بين الدول الخمس عشرة يتضمن عناصر قرار قد يتم طرحه على التصويت في نهاية هذا الاسبوع او مطلع الاسبوع المقبل، بحسب هؤلاء الدبلوماسيين.

وقال احدهم طالبا عدم الكشف عن هويته "اليوم سنستمع الى الامين العام ثم سنجري مشاورات حول الطريقة التي سنعتمدها".

وعرضت باريس ولندن على مجلس الامن الدولي الذي سيجتمع عند الساعة 20,00 ت غ في نيويورك، مشروع قرار ينص على "حظر تام على الاسلحة" و"عقوبات" و"رفع شكوى الى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية بشان جرائم ضد الانسانية".

واجتمع الاتحاد الاوروبي والحلف الاطلسي بصورة عاجلة الجمعة في غودولو في المجر.

وعلى ذات الصعيد تعهد القذافي الجمعة بالانتصار على أعدائه وحث انصاره في الساحة الخضراء بطرابلس على حماية ليبيا ومصالحها النفطية.


وخاطب القذافي مؤيدين مبتهجين من فوق سور حصن قديم بالمدينة يطل على الساحة الخضراء مرتديا معطفا شتويا وطاقية غطت أذنيه.


وقال "استعدوا للدفاع عن ليبيا .. استعدوا للدفاع عن الكرامة.. استعدوا للدفاع عن البترول."


واضاف القذافي الذي فقد السيطرة على مناطق كبيرة من البلاد لصالح الثوار "ردوا عليهم .. خليهم يخجلوا. نحن نستطيع أن نحطم أي عدوان."


وتابع يقول "نحن العزة والكرامة والمجد والكفاح. هذا الشعب اللي ركع إيطاليا (المستعمر السابق لليبيا)."


ومضى يقول "وعليكم أن تغنوا وترقصوا وتستعدوا .. غنوا وارقصوا واستعدوا. هذه الروح المعنوية العالية هي أقوى من أبواق العرب. العرب العملاء الأذلاء الأخساء. سنهزم أي محاولة خارجية كما هزمنا الغزو الايطالي والغارات الأمريكية."


"ها هو معمر القذافي وسط الجماهير وسط الشعب وسط الشباب. هذا هو الشعب الليبي .. أنا في وسط الجماهير وسنقاتل وسنهزمهم إذا أرادوا أن يمسوا أي جزء من تراب ليبيا."


وتابع الزعيم الليبي يقول "أهل القوة التي لا تقهر .. قوة الجماهير قوة الشباب. الحياة بدون عزة لا قيمة لها .. الحياة بدون مجد لا قيمة لها."


وقال أيضا "أيها الشباب خذوا راحتكم في الشوارع والميادين. ارقصوا غنوا اسهروا عيشوا حياة العز."

وقال شاهد عيان من طرابس إن أجزاء من المدينة وقعت تحت سيطرة المناهضين لنظام الزعيم معمر القذافي. وقال انه عاد من مدينةالزاوية الجمعة، وأن المعارضين للنظام يسيطرون على المدينة بشكل كامل.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]	
شهود عيان: الشعب الليبي يتعرّض لإبادة جماعية والجثث في كل مكان




يعاني المواطنون الذين يقطنون على الحدود بين دولتين من الجحيم أحيانا، حين اندلاع حرب معينة، وأحيانا أخرى تشهد الحدود حركة غريبة، فحركة كبيرة و غير مسبوقة تشهدها هذه الأيام مدينة بن قردان (التابعة لمحافظة مدنين)، والمعبر الحدودي رأس جدير، بعد توافد الآلاف من التونسيين المقيمين في ليبيا وعدد من اللاجئين من جنسيات مختلفة هروبا من جحيم القذافي الذي نكل بشعبه وتوعده إلى آخر "قطرة دم".



"ما يتعرض له الشعب التونسي 
والمصري في ليبيا هو مآمرة من القذافي"

وفي سؤال "العربية" عن الأوضاع الميدانية في ليبيا، أفاد عدنان بن كريم، و هو عامل بناء، أنها جد مأساوية، مؤكدا أن الشعب الليبي يتعرض لمجزرة أو محرقة أو حتى إبادة جماعية. وأضاف "المرتزقة الأفارقة حولوها إلى مقبرة جماعية، وأشلاء الجثث منتشرة في كل مكان". أشرف من جهته أكد أن ما يتعرض له الشعب التونسي والمصري في ليبيا هو مآمرة من القذافي و أبناءه، فبمجرد أن تكشف عن هويتك تتعرض للضرب والشتم وتنعت بأفظع النعوت بتهمة أن الشعبين التونسي والمصري هما سبب البلية، وهما من صاغا الشعارات المناوئة للقذافي، وحرضا شعبه ضده.

أما السيد أحمد فلم يستطع أن يخفي دموعه وحيرته على بقية أصدقاءه العالقين في ليبيا، مؤكدا أن فرحته لن تكتمل إلا إذا عادوا إلى تونس، فأعداد كبيرة على حد قوله لم تتمكن من الفرار، كما أن عدد القتلى و الجرحى كبير جدا، و يتجاوز الأرقام المصرح بها.

السيدة حنان تونسية متزوجة من ليبي، تؤكد أن الأوضاع النفسية سيئة للغاية، فحتى الأطفال مصابون بحالة كبيرة من الهلع و الفزع بسبب "الجحيم" الذي عاشوه.

و لكنها في المقابل تؤكد أن الفضل في نجاتها وعائلتها يرجع أولا لله سبحانه، وثانيا للشعب الليبي "العظيم والكريم" الذي مد لهم يد المساعدة رغم محنته ووفر لهم المال والسيارات للهروب إلى الحدود التونسية.
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]	
سيف الإسلام يحذر من تدخل أجنبي ويؤكد النظام بيس ميكي ماوس




معروف أن أبناء الرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي لهم مكانة في بلادهم، بعد أن مكّنهم والدهم من تولي مناصب مختلفة، واتخاذ قرارات متعددة تتعلق بمصير الشعب والبلد، وقد قال نجل الزعيم الليبي سيف الإسلام القذافي في مقابلة خاصة مع العربية، إن الأزمة الحالية التي تعيشها ليبيا "تسبب فيها ليبيون وعرب، بالإضافة إلى المسؤولين الليبيين الذين هربوا من خلال تقديم استقالتهم"، مشيراً إلى أن التحريض كله تم من الخارج، وأن الحياة في العاصمة طرابلس عادية، وأن من يتولى حفظ الأمن في المدينة هم المواطنون.



 ما يحدث هو تمرد مسلح سينتهي قريباً

ونفى أن تكون طرابلس هي المدينة الوحيدة التي يسيطر عليها النظام الرسمي، معتبراً أن ما يحصل في ليبيا يشبه ما كان يفعله تنظيم فتح الإسلام الأصولي في لبنان، مشدداً على أن ما يحدث هو تمرد مسلح سينتهي قريباً. وأعاد سيف الإسلام التأكيد على أن اضطرابات ليبيا جعلت جميع الخيارات مفتوحة، بما في ذلك الحرب الأهلية، مؤكداً ألا مستقبل للشعب الليبي إذا لم يتم التوصل إلى اتفاق.

ورفض أن يكون قد دعا في خطابه الأول الذي وجهه إلى الشعب الليبي إلى حرب أهلية، وإنما حذر منها كما حذر من التدخل الأجبني الذي بدأت بوادره تلوح في الأفق، على حد قوله. وقال إن الحركات التي تقوم بأعمال "الشغب والتخريب" لا مستقبل لها، مضيفاً أن مثيري الشغب هم إرهابيون وليس لديهم مطالب إصلاحية، موضحاً أن عائلة القذافي لا تمارس الحكم، وأن من كان يحكم في ليبيا هم سبب المشاكل، وهم أول من قدموا استقالاتهم وهربوا، مردفاً: "كثير من برامجي الشخصية عطلت أو أجهضت".

وشدد على أن وزير الداخلية المستقيل عبدالفتاح يونس العبيدي تم اختطافه وأجبر على قراءة البيان الذي أعلن فيه انشقاقه عن نظام القذافي وانضمامه إلى الثورة. وقال إن الكثير من المسؤولين في المناطق التي سيطر عليها المتظاهرون أجبروا على فعل نفس الشيء، مثل مسؤول الأمن في مدينة البيضاء الذي قال إنه اتصل به ليخبره أنه مجبر على تقديم استقالته حتى لا تقتل عائلته.



 الكلام عن معسكرات لتدريب المرتزقة مضحك

واعتبر أن السلطات الليبية أخطأت بعدم فتح الباب أمام وسائل الإعلام العربية والأجنبية، مشيراً إلى أن الإعلام الليبي الرسمي كان فاشلاً في التغطية، وأن مشاكل طرأت على وسائل الاتصالات، فأصبح الناس في الداخل والخارج رهينة لما يسمعونه من أكاذيب في وسائل الإعلام، حسب تعبيره.

وسخر سيف الإسلام من الأنباء والتقارير التلفزيونية التي تحدثت عن وجود مرتزقة يقاتلون مع القوات الموالية للعقيد معمر القذافي، قائلاً إن الكلام عن معسكرات لتدريب المرتزقة مضحك، وسبب الشائعة أن نصف الليبيبن هم من ذوي البشرة السوداء، وأردف أن قصف الأحياء المدنية كذب، فنحن لم نقصف سوى مخازن الذخيرة خوفاً من سرقتها.

وأكد أن نظام الحكم في بلده قوي، وليس "ميكي ماوس"، موضحاً أنه وبغض النظر عن الأحداث التي تشهدها البلاد لا بد من إجراء إصلاحات حقيقية في البلاد.

وتابع: "الذين يتظاهرون الآن هم أنفسهم من أتى لمقابلة العقيد معمر القذافي الذي وعدهم بإجراء تغييرات كبيرة وهامة في مؤتمر الشعب العام الذي كان سيعقد في العام القادم.. وبعض الذين استقالوا كانوا يظنوا أن السفنية غارقة فحاولوا النجاة بأنفسهم ليلحقوا بالسفنية الأخرى، والجرذان أول من تقفز من السفنية، وهناك من قدم استقالته بدافع الخوف على نفسه خوفاً في حال سقوط النظام".[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
القذافي لا يزال قابضا على طرابلس وبنغازي تتذوق طعم الحرية


لا تزال الأوضاع في ليبيا متأزمة، إلا أن نسائم الحرية في الشرق الليبي أخذت تؤثر على الحياة الاجتماعية والدينية، رغم أن الثورة لم تضع أوزارها بعد ولا يزال العقيد معمر القذافي قابضا على العاصمة طرابلس، لكن ما تحقق حتى الآن كان دافعا لليبيين في المدن التي أحكم الثوار قبضتهم عليها لأن يعبروا عن أنفسهم.

فقد شكل القائمون على مدينة بنغازي بعد سيطرتهم عليها تماما إدارة تضم مسؤولين يتولون تسيير أمور الناس، وهذا ما فعلته بقية المناطق التي تسيطر عليها الثورة الشعبية. كما أعلن وزير العدل الليبي المستقيل مصطفى عبد الجليل عن مساع لتشكيل مجلس وطني مؤقت برئاسته، على أن تكون مدينة بنغازي مقرا مؤقتا للمجلس إلى حين تحرر طرابلس العاصمة حسب قوله.
وقال في حديث للجزيرة، إن قرار تشكيل المجلس اتخذه أعضاء المجالس المحلية في المناطق الشرقية من ليبيا. وأضاف أن المجلس سيمثل جميع مناطق البلاد، مشددا على وحدة ليبيا. ولقي هذا القرار تأييد إبراهيم دبّاشي نائب مندوب ليبيا لدى الأمم المتحدة الذي قال إنّ الوفد الليبي بالمنظمة الدولية أيد مبدئيًّا ذلك المجلس في انتظار معرفة المزيد عنه.

وقد شَكّلت المناطق التي تسيطر عليها الثورة الشعبية في ليبيا غالبية مساحة وسكان البلاد، ولم يعد نظام القذافي يسيطر عليه سوى العاصمة طرابلس التي تشهد مواجهات مستمرة بين المتظاهرين وقوى الأمن ومناطق قليلة من البلاد.
وقد قام شيوخ قبائل بنغازي بزيارة عائلة المجاهد الليبي الشهيد عمر المختار التي أكدت وقوفها في صف الشعب في ثورته ضد النظام، وأكدت على وحدة الأراضي الليبية. وفي مدينة درنة (شرق بنغازي) شاركت عشرات السيدات في مظاهرة رفعن فيها شعارات مؤيدة للثورة الليبية، تطالب بالانتقام للشهداء وتحرير القدس. ولم يقتصر الأمر على الحرية الاجتماعية بل وصل واقعها إلى المساجد فقد كانت الجمعة الماضية أول جمعة يؤديها الليبيون في حرية تامة حيث أدوا الصلاة داعين للوطن دون غيره.[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]القذافي: لا ثورة ولا مظاهرات سلمية ولا قتل في ليبيا!!



ألقى الزعيم الليبي العقيد القذافي خطابا اليوم الأربعاء بمناسبة الذكرى الـ 34 لما يعتبرونه قيام سلطة الشعب في ليبيا، وقد وصف المعلقون والمحللون الخطاب بأنه مليء بالكذب واللغط والمغالطات، ما يؤكد أن القذافي معزول كليا عن الواقع أو أنه يهذي، أو يكرس الكذب للدفاع عن نفسه.




ونفى القذافي وجود ثورة شعبية في ليبيا، ونفى أن تكون كتائبه قد قتلت متظاهرين مسالمين، وقال أن المتظاهرين قتلوا بعضهم بعضا وأعدموا بعضهم بعضا وأنه سيشكل لجنة تحقيق لمحاسبة من ارتكب هذه الجرائم، وقال أنه لم تكن هنالك مظاهرات سلمية بل كانت هنالك خلايا نائمة تابعة لتنظيم القاعدة تسللت إلى بنغازي والبيضاء وغيرها، وقامت بمهاجمة مراكز ومباني الأمن والشرطة وسيطرت على أسلحتها وقتلت المواطنين الأبرياء.

وكرر القذافي أنه لا يملك أية سلطة لكي يتنحى عن منصبه وأن دوره اقتصر على تحرير ليبيا من الرجعية وتحرير أرض ونفط ليبيا ثم سلمها للشعب، أما ما حدث فهو تحد لأمجاد الشعب الليبي وتاريخ ليبيا، ولشخص معمر القذافي وكبريائه من قبل جهات خارجية.

وقال القذافي إن كل أولئك الذين ظهروا على التلفاز وقدموا استقالاتهم من نظام القذافي فعلوا ذلك تحت الضغط والتهديد بهتك أعراضهم، وكذلك فعلت شركات النفط، فإنها غادرت تحت ضغط العصابات المسلحة على حد قول القذافي.

واستهجن العقيد القذافي موقف الأمم المتحدة ومجلس الأمن التي تدخلت وأصدرت قرارات إدانة لليبيا بناء على تقارير صحفية، ودعاها لإقامة لجنة تحقيق خاصة، وقال أنه سيتعاون مع هذه اللجان للكشف عن الحقائق.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
مذكرة توقيف دولية بحق القذافي و15 من اعوانه



اصدرت منظمة الشرطة الدولية (الانتربول) مذكرة توقيف دولية بحق الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي و15 ليبيا آخر بينهم افراد من عائلته ومقربون منه، بحسب بيان للانتربول الجمعة.



ودعت المذكرة التي نشرت على صفحة الانتربول الالكترونية، الدول الأعضاء البالغ عددها 188 للمساعدة في تطبيق عقوبات الأمم المتحدة بحق النظام الليبي، ومساعدة المحكمة الدولية في تحقيقها حول ارتكاب النظام الليبي جرائم ضد الإنسانية.

وحذرت المذكرة الدول الأعضاء من المخاطر التي قد تواجهها نتيجة السماح بتحركات هؤلاء الأشخاص ومساعديهم، كما دعتهم إلى الالتزام بتنفيذ القرار رقم 1970 لعام 2011، الصادر عن مجلس الأمن الدولي، والذي يتضمن فرض عقوبات على نظام القذافي، وكذلك التحقيقات التي تجريها المحكمة الجنائية الدولية.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]ليبيا : معارك طاحنة في الزاوية ورأس لانوف و طرابلس




ذكرت قناة العربية نقلا عن طبيب أن 13 شخصا على الأقل قتلوا  الجمعة (4 مارس/اذار) في أحداث عنف بمدينة الزاوية الواقعة إلى الغرب من العاصمة الليبية طرابلس على بعهد نحو ستين كيلومتر. من جانبها نقلت قناة الجزيرة عن شاهد عيان قوله إن أكثر من 50 شخصا قتلوا بالزاوية وأصيب 300 هناك. وأضافت الجزيرة أن حسن وربوك الذي قالت انه القائد العسكري للمعارضين المسلحين في المدينة لقي حتفه. وفي وقت لاحق أعلن التلفزيون الليبي أن القوات الموالية للعقيد معمر القذافي استعادت السيطرة على مدينة الزاوية، لكن لم يرد تأكيد للخبر من مصادر أخرى.

وكانت غارات جوية قد استهدفت الثوار في وقت مبكر من اليوم الجمعة في محيط مدينة البريقة. هذا ولا يزال القذافي يحاول استعادة السيطرة على مدينتي البريقة وأجدابيا القريبتين من بني غازي ثاني أكبر المدن الليبية بعد العاصمة حيث شكلت المعارضة مجلسا وطنيا بهدف إضفاء صبغة سياسية على الانتفاضة. والى جانب استخدام القوة لاستعادة السيطرة على البلاد، تردد أن القذافي يحاول رشوة الليبيين من أجل تأييده.

وفي جبهة أخرى مشتعلة نقلت وكالة مراسل فرانس برس عن مراسلها قوله إنه سمع دوي قصف عنيف وأصوات بنادق رشاشة الجمعة قرب راس لانوف الذي يسيطر عليه الموالون للنظام الليبي، بينما تسير شاحنات مليئة بالمسلحين المعارضين للنظام في ذلك الاتجاه. وسمع دوي قصف وإطلاق نيران رشاشات من موقع في الصحراء على بعد عشرة كيلومترات شرق راس لانوف. وسارت شاحنات تحمل متطوعين مسلحين على الطريق السريع باتجاه راس لانوف بعد أن قال عشرات المتمردين في وقت سابق أنهم سيهاجمون الموالين للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.

 من ناحيته قال مراسل لرويترز إنه سمع أصوات نيران مدفعية وانفجارات متتالية على بعد 20 كيلومترا من مدينة راس لانوف التي يوجد بها مرفأ نفط على الساحل الليبي اليوم الجمعة. ويقول مسلحون من المحتجين إنهم يقاتلون قوات موالية للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي على مشارف راس لانوف التي تبعد 660 كيلومترا إلى الشرق من طرابلس. وفي وقت لاحق قال مراسل رويترز محمد عباس إن المقاتلين المعارضين يقولون إنهم استولوا على المطار في مدينة راس لانوف. وأضاف أنه تلقى مكالمات من خط الجبهة تقول إن المقاتلين استولوا على المطار. وأشار إلى مصدرين من المعارضين قال إن اسميهما احمد حرام وعاطف اورفي.

وفي العاصمة طرابلس اندلعت اشتباكات بين حوالي 500 من الثوار خرجوا للشوارع عقب الصلاة ومتظاهرين موالين للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي. ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية ( د ب أ) عن شاهد عيان من سكان طرابلس قوله إن مركبات تابعة لقوات الأمن الليبية طوقت مسجد الجزائر بوسط العاصمة بينما كان المصلون يؤدون صلاة الجمعة. وعقب اندلاع الاشتباكات، منعت السلطات وسائل الإعلام الأجنبية الموجودة في طرابلس من مغادرة الفندق الرئيسي الذي يقيمون فيه. كما قامت ألوية الأمن والدبابات بتطويق منطقة سوق الجمعة حيث منعوا أي أحد من الدخول أو الخروج.

كما جرت مواجهات في تاجوراء في الضاحية الواقعة شرق العاصمة بين حوالي مئة متظاهر يرددون هتافات ضد الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي وقوات الأمن، حسبما ذكر شاهد لوكالة فرانس برس.  ووقعت الاشتباكات بعد صلاة الجمعة بين قوات الأمن ومئات المتظاهرين الذين كانوا يرددون هتافات ضد النظام. وقال المصدر نفسه إن قوات الأمن استخدمت الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين.

ونقلت الوكالة الفرنسية عن مصدر في عين المكان قوله إن عراكا بالأيدي وقع بين عدد محدود من متظاهرين مؤيدين للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي وآخرين ضده قرب الساحة الخضراء في وسط مدينة طرابلس. وقال صحافي في المكان لفرانس برس إن الاشتباك وقع بين عدد محدود من المتظاهرين من الطرفين.  وأضاف أن قوات الأمن بقيت بعيدة وتطوق المنطقة، كما أطلقت الرصاص في الهواء لكنها لم تتدخل. في المقابل، كان الوضع هادئا في شارع الجمهورية غير البعيد عن مقر إقامة القذافي في وسط المدينة، حسبما ذكر احد سكان الحي.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الدبابات تجتاح الزاوية وإسقاط طائرة حربية في راس لانوف




شنت قوات تابعة لنظام الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي هجوماً جديداً على الزاوية، واجتاحت دباباتها شوارع المدينة، وأطلقت النار على المنازل، بحسب ما نقلت وكالة "رويترز" الإخبارية عن شهود، بينما تحدثت مصادر لـ"العربية" عن إعلان التعبئة العامة في الزاوية لصد هجوم قوات القذافي.

أما في شرق ليبيا، فقال شهود عيان إنهم شاهدوا طائرة حربية أسقطت في منطقة تابعة لبلدة راس لانوف، حيث قال معارضون مسلحون يوم السبت انهم شاهدوا طائرة أسقطت في منطقة تابعة لبلدة راس لانوف في شرق البلاد التي يسيطر عليها المتمردون منذ يوم الجمعة.

وقال أحمد حرام وهو من مؤيدي المعارضين المسلحين "رأيت بأم عيني طائرة أسقطت وطيارين قتيلين. وكانا مقيدين بمقعديهما وكان رأس أحدهم مفتوحا". وأضاف توفيق العشيلة المقاتل في صفوف المعارضين المسلحين "كانت طائرة مقاتلة. لم أتمكن من تحديد عدد الجثث لانها كانت أشلاء". وحامت طائرات وطائرات هليكوبتر فوق موقع المعارضين المسلحين يوم السبت وأطلقت النار عليهم.

سقط أكثر من ثلاثين قتيلا في بلدة الزاوية في ليبيا، حيث قال طبيب في بلدة الزاوية بغرب ليبيا لرويترز ان 30 قتيلا على الاقل معظمهم من المدنيين سقطوا أثناء قتال بين قوات موالية للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي والمحتجين في البلدة يوم السبت. وتابع الطبيب الذي يدير مستشفى ميدانيا في وسط الزاوية "سقط أكثر من 30 قتيلا اليوم. الاغلبية من المدنيين".

هذا وقد صدت المعارضة الليبية المسلحة هجوما شنته قوات الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي على بلدة الزاوية بغرب البلاد، حيث قال متحدث باسم المحتجين ان القوات الموالية للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي تراجعت عن وسط بلدة الزاوية بغرب ليبيا يوم السبت بعد معركة شرسة مع المحتجين.

وقالت مراسلة رويترز من مشارف الزاوية ان قوات الحكومة تطوق البلدة وتحرس نقاط تفتيش على بعد ثلاثة كيلومترات من وسط البلدة. وقال يوسف شاقان المتحدث باسم المحتجين: "دخلوا الزاوية الساعة السادسة صباحا بقوات كثيرة ومئات من الجنود بدبابات. صد أنصارنا الهجوم... انتصرنا الان ويتجمع المدنيون في الميدان".

اندلعت مواجهات عنيفة، اليوم السبت، بين القوات المناهضة للقذافي والكتائب الموالية له في "الزاوية" حيث دخلت دبابتين تابعتين للجيش الليبي، إلى "ساحة الشهداء" في المدينة، بحسب شهود عيان. وسمع اطلاق نار كثيف يتردد في أنحاء المدينة لعدة ساعات بجانب سقوط قذائف "هاون."

من جهة اخرى ودفعت أعمال العنف بعشرات الآلاف، سواء من الليبيين أو العمال الأجانب، إلى الفرار باتجاه مصر وتونس المجاورتين، إلا أن الوضع على الحدود التونسية ينذر بـ"كارثة إنسانية"، مع استمرار تدفق النازحين من المناطق الغربية لليبيا. وأبلغ عدد ممن عبروا الحدود الليبية مع تونس "سي ان ان"، بأن القوات الموالية للقذافي قامت بمصادرة هواتفهم المحمولة والكاميرات التي كانت بحوزتهم، قبل السماح لهم بمغادرة طرابلس، كما بدت مشاعر الخوف وقد تملكت معظم هؤلاء النازحين.

سيطر المسلحين المعارضين لنظام العقيد الليبي معمر القذافي، على ميناء راس لانوف النفطي الساحلي، بعد معارك دامية مع القوات الموالية للقذافي. وتخوض الكتائب الموالية للعقيد معمر القذافي معارك بالاسلحة الثقيلة على أكثر من جبهة لاعادة السيطرة على المدن الليبية.

وقال متحدث باسم القوات المعارضة للقذافي في مدينة الزاوية، غرب طرابلس، لـ"بي بي سي" إنهم صدوا هجوما لكتائب القذافي رغم تفوقها في العدد والتسليح. لكن متحدثا باسم الحكومة قال إن الجيش يسيطر الان على المدينة.

وفي مدينة بنغازي، اهم المدن التي يسيطر عليها الثوار، قالت مصادر طبية أن سبعة عشر شخصا قتلوا في انفجار مخزن للذخيرة يعتقد أنه تعرض لقصف جوي. وفي تاجوراء إحدى ضواحي طرابلس، اطلقت الشرطة الغاز المسيل والرصاص المطاطي لتفريق مئات من المحتجين الذين خرجوا للشوارع بعد صلاة الجمعة. وكانت أعداد المناهضين للقذافي أقل من المرات السابقة التي شهدت سقوط قتلى وجرحى. وفي وسط طرابلس احتشد الالاف من انصار العقيد الليبي في الساحة الخضراء التي تحظى بحضور أمني مكثف.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

* 

استشهد الزميل علي حسن الجابر رئيس قسم التصوير في قناة الجزيرة في كمين تعرض له فريق القناة في منطقة الهواري جنوب غرب مدينة بنغازي، كما أصيب مراسل الجزيرة ناصر الهدار بجروح جراء إطلاق النار الكثيف عليهم.

وقال مراسل الجزيرة في بنغازي بيبه ولد امهادي إنه كان إلى جوار الشهيد, مشيرا إلى أن الجابر أصيب بثلاث رصاصات أودت بحياته, حيث فشلت جهود إسعافه.

بدوره قال المدير العام لشبكة الجزيرة وضاح خنفر إن الجزيرة لن تسكت على هذه الجريمة وستلاحق مرتكبيها قانونيا وجنائيا.

كما قال إن الزميل علي الجابر تم اغتياله نتيجة حملة تحريض غير مسبوقة من جانب النظام الليبي على الجزيرة والعاملين فيها.

وقال خنفر إن الزميل استشهد وهو يؤدي واجبه, مشددا على أن الجزيرة لن تتراجع عن أداء رسالتها, مهما كلفها ذلك من ثمن.

وقدم خنفر العزاء لعائلة الشهيد علي الجابر ولزملائه ولكافة مشاهدي الجزيرة.
يشار إلى أن علي الجابر, قطري الجنسية وهو من مواليد عام 1955, وحاصل على بكالوريوس وماجستير في التصوير السينمائي بأكاديمية الفنون في القاهرة.

عمل مديرا لمكتب سي أن بي سي العربية بالدوحة, ومشرفا للجنة الأولمبية الأهلية من 2002 إلى 2005. وكان رئيس قسم التصوير في تلفزيون قطر لأكثر من عشرين عاما.

وقد أنجز الشهيد المصوّر خلال حياته المهنية عدّة أفلام تسجيلية منها فيلم عن قطر وعن الكويت بعنوان "محنة وابتلاء". كما عرف عن الزميل علي الجابر تفانيه في عمله وتعاونه. رحم الله فقيد الجزيرة.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*               10/07/2011
** 		حلف الأطلسي يدمر بطارية صواريخ تابعة لقوات القذافي*



*أفاد مراسلون عن وسائل اعلام عربية:" ان الثوار  الليبيين غربي البلاد يواجهون قصفا مدفعيا وصاروخيا متواصلا ،** تشنه القوات الموالية للعقيد  معمر القذافي لليوم الخامس على التوالي ، كما أعلنوا ارتفاع عددِ قتلى قصف  يوم الجمعة على مدينة مصراتة إلى سبعة ، فيما أصيب 17 آخرون".* 

*يأتي هذا فيما قال حلفُ الأطلسي :" إنه دمر بطاريةَ صواريخ وضعتها قواتُ معمر القذافي في موقع مدني واستخدمتها لقصف ميناء مصراتة".* 
*وشنت  مقاتلة للحلف الضربة بعد بضع ساعات من بث رسالة صوتية للعقيد القذافي أكد  فيها :"أن نظامه لن يسقط". وأوضح الحلف في بيان :"انه تم اتخاذ قرار في شان  هذه الضربة بعد التأكد من أن الموقع المستهدف، وهو مزرعة في جنوب مصراتة،  يستخدم لإخفاء السلاح".* 
*وتعليقاً على ذلك ، يقول  مصطفى الفيتوري رئيس قسم الإدارة في أكاديمية الدراسات العليا في طرابلس  :"إن حلف الناتو في ورطة، ولابد من التوجه للحل السلمي".* 

*"الناتو في ورطة إذ لا يوجد نصر عسكري للمسلحين"*

*وأضاف في لقاء صحفي:"اعتقد أن الناتو في ورطة إذ لا يوجد نصر عسكري للمسلحين".* 
*كما  نفى الفيتوري الأنباء التي تحدثت عن سيطرة الثوار الليبيين على منطقة بئر  الغنم التي تبعد قرابة 80 كيلومترا جنوب العاصمة طرابلس مشيرا إلى أن ما  يحدث هو "معارك كر وفر فقط".* 
*أما إبراهيم صهد الأمين  العام للجبهة الوطنية لإنقاذ ليبيا، فقد أشاد بعمليات الحلف الناتو قائلا  إنه : "حقق نتائج طيبة بتحديد قدرات القذافي وحصرها في مواقع معينة".* 
*من  جانبه، ندد رئيس الوزراء الليبي البغدادي المحمودي أمس السبت أمام مبعوث  للامين العام للأمم المتحدة :"بان كي مون بالضربات التي يشنها حلف شمال  الأطلسي "ضد المدنيين والأحياء السكنية" في ليبيا بحسب التلفزيون الحكومي  الليبي.* 
*وأضاف التلفزيون الليبي :"أن المحمودي الذي  استقبل المبعوث عبد الإله الخطيب ندد "بالانتهاكات السافرة للقرارين 1970  و1973" من جانب الحلف الأطلسي وغاراته على "المدنيين والأحياء السكنية".* 
*واعتبر رئيس الوزراء الليبي :"أن هذه الغارات التي خلفت ضحايا بشرية يجب أن تعتبر جرائم ضد الإنسانية وإبادة جماعية".*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*المعارضة الليبية تعلن استعادة قرية القوالش.. ومسؤول روسي يحذر من خطة انتحارية للقذافي*

*14/7/2011
*


** 

 
 
*أعلنت قوات المعارضة الليبية مساء  يوم الأربعاء 13 يوليو/تموز انها استعادت السيطرة على قرية القوالش جنوب  العاصمة طرابلس بعد ان سيطرت عليها في وقت سابق القوات الموالية للزعيم  الليبي معمر القذافي.*
*وتأتي استعادة قرية القوالش التي تبعد نحو 100  كيلومتر عن طرابلس في نهاية يوم شهد اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتمردين وقوات  القذافي خلفت  5 قتلى من المتمردين و15 جريحا ، حسب مصادر قوات المعارضة  ومصادر طبية.*
*وقال عبد الرحمن الزنتاني الناطق باسم المعارضة إن قوات  المعارضة أجبرت قوات القذافي على التقهقر إلى الأماكن التي كانت ترابط  فيها قبل سيطرتها الأربعاء على قرية القوالش.*

*مارغيلوف: لدى القذافي خطة انتحارية لـ"تفجير" طرابلس*

*حذر  ميخائيل مارغيلوف مبعوث الرئيس الروسي الى الدول الافريقية من ان الزعيم  الليبي معمر القذافي أعد "خطة انتحارية" لـ"تفجير" طرابلس، في حال سيطرة  الثوار عليها.*
*وأشار مارغيلوف في مقابلة أدلى بها لصحيفة "إيزفيستيا"  الى ان القذافي لم يستخدم حتى الآن مخزونه من صواريخ "أرض-أرض"، معتبرا  انه قد يلجأ الى هذه الصواريخ لقصف طرابلس في حال سيطرة عليها الثوار.*
*وقال  المسؤول الروسي ان "القذافي لم يستخدم حتى الآن صاروخا واحدا من طراز  "أرض-أرض"، علما بان مخزونه من هذه الصواريخ أكثر من كاف.. وقد ابلغني رئيس  الوزارء الليبي خلال لقائنا في طرابلس انه: إذا سيطر الثوار على المدينة،  فنحن سنقصفها بالصواريخ وسنفجرها. وأعتقد أن مثل هذه الخطة الانتحارية  موجودة لدى نظام القذافي".*
*كما شكك مارغيلوف في معلومات الاستخبارات  الأمريكية بان مخازن نظام القذافي من الذخيرة على وشك النفاد، قائلا: "قد  تعاني طاربلس من النقص في الذخيرة للدبابات، لكن العقيد (القذافي) يملك  وفرة من الصواريخ والمتفجرات".*
*وفي الوقت نفسه أكد مارغيلوف تصريحات  وزارة الزراعة الليبية عن أزمة الوقود في الأراضي الليبية التي يسيطر عليها  القذافي. وقال انه خلال زيارته الى طرابلس رأى طوابير طويلة أمام محطات  الوقود، مضيفا ان هناك أشخاصا يهاجمون السيارات ويسرقون الوقود منها.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الصين لا تنوي المشاركة في اجتماع فريق الاتصال بشأن ليبيا في اسطنبول*

*14/7/2011*

** *

أعلن هون لاي الناطق الرسمي باسم  وزارة الخارجية الصينية أن بلاده لن تشارك في الاجتماع القادم لفريق  الاتصال الخاص بليبيا الذي سيعقد في اسطنبول يوم 14 و15 يوليو/تموز.*
*واشار  الناطق الى ان بلاده تسلمت دعوة من منظمي الاجتماع الأتراك لحضور هذا  الاجتماع، الا انها قررت عدم المشاركة فيه انطلاقا من الموقف الصيني  الرسمي، حيث تواصل بكين دراسة دور فريق الاتصال في التسوية بليبيا  والأساليب التي يعتمد عليها.*
*وفي وقت سابق أعلنت روسيا انها لن تشارك  أيضا في اجتماع فريق الاتصال، حيث أشارت الخارجية الروسية الى ان جهود  المجموعة تهدف بشكل واضح الى دعم أحد طرفي النزاع في ليبيا الذي يودي بحياة  عدد كبير من المواطنين ويخرب اقتصاد البلاد.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*طرابلس ترفض التعاون مع شركة ENI الايطالية*

*14/7/2011*

** 

*اعلن رئيس الوزراء الليبي البغدادي علي المحمودي في 14 يوليو/تموز تخلي طرابلس كليا عن التعاون مع شركة  ENI الايطالية للطاقة.*
*ويذكر  ان الشركة الايطالية عملت في ليبيا منذ اواسط خمسينيات القرن الماضي وكانت  اكبر شركة اجنبية نفطية عاملة في البلد. وكانت ايطاليا قبل الاحداث  الاخيرة في ليبيا تستورد ما يقارب 500 الف برميل من النفط يوميا من هذا  البلد.*
*وقال المحمودي ان الحكومة الليبية تجري في الوقت الحاضر  مفاوضات مع شركات روسية وصينية وحتى امريكية حول استثمارات مباشرة في قطاع  النفط الليبي. ورفض رئيس الحكومة الليبية الافصاح عن تفاصيل المفاوضات  مشيرا فقط الى ان طرابلس مستعدة للتعاون مع الشركات الامريكية لان الولايات  المتحدة لم تشارك مباشرة في القصف الاطلسي للاراضي الليبية.  
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*القذافي: لن أترك أرض أجدادي.. لن أترك شعبي الذي ضحى وهو مستعد للموت من أجلي*

*17/7/2011*



** 

 
 
*أعلن العقيد معمر القذافي أنه لن يترك ليبيا "أرض الأجداد"، رافضا بشكل قاطع الدعوات الدولية المطالبة بتخليه عن السلطة.*
*وقال  في كلمة جديدة له توجه بها عبر مكبرات الصوت  إلى آلاف الليبيين الذين  احتشدوا في مدينة الزاوية الواقعة على بعد 50 كلم غرب طرابلس يوم السبت 16  يوليو/تموز "يقولون بأن علي أن أترك البلد، لن أترك أرض أجدادي هذه الأرض  العزيزة والمقدسة، كما لن أترك شعبي الذي ضحى وهو مستعد للموت من أجلي".*
*وتابع القذافي "أنا أيضا مستعد للتضحية من أجل شعبي ولن أترك أرض أجدادي الذين حاربوا الاستعمار الإيطالي".*
*ووصف  الزعيم الليبي المتمردين عليه بأنهم "الجرذان والخونة الذين استولوا على  بنغازي ومصراتة وجبال الغرب واستعملوا المواطنين دروعا بشرية ورهائن".*
*وأضاف "معي 5 ملايين ليبي مستعدون للزحف عليهم بانتظار أن يعطوا الأمر بذلك".*
*وتابع  معمر القذافي "لن نسمح لبلادنا أن تبقى رهينة لعصابات ممولة من الخارج  ومدعومة بطيران الحلف الأطلسي وبأموال النصارى"، واعتبر أن "الشعب الليبي  مستعد للموت من أجل الدفاع عن النفط الذي لن يتركه في يد عصابات الخونة".*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ليبيا: غارات أطلسية على طرابلس وتصعيد القتال شرقا وغربا*

*17/7/2011*



** 
*هزت سلسلة انفجارات قوية ليلة 16 على 17 يوليو/تموز العاصمة الليبية طرابلس نتيجة غارات جديدة لحلف شمال الأطلسي.*
*وسمع  عند منتصف الليلة دوي ما لا يقل عن 13 انفجارا في طرابلس، وفق ما قالت  وكالة "فرانس برس". وقالت الوكالة إن بعض الانفجارات يوحي بأنها جرت في  مواقع عسكرية.*
*وقال التلفزيون الرسمي الليبي إن حلف الناتو شن غارات  على "أهداف مدنية وعسكرية"، مشيرا الى سقوط ضحايا، دون أن يذكر أي ارقام.  وأضاف التلفزيون أن الأهداف التي قصفتها طائرات "التحالف الصليبي" تقع في  حيي عين زارة وتاجوراء شرقي طرابلس.*
*وتأتي الغارات الجديدة للناتو على طرابلس بينما يحاول الثوار إحراز تقدم على مختلف جبهات القتال شرقا وغربا.*
*فعلى  الجبهة الشرقية، يتطلع الثوار إلى السيطرة خلال ساعات على البريقة، حسب ما  ذكرته قناة "الجزيرة"، رغم المقاومة التي يبديها نحو ثلاثة آلاف من أفراد  القوات المولية للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.*
*وفي وقت سابق أفادت  أنباء بمقتل 10 وجرح 172 فردا من قوات المعارضة الليبية في هجوم على مرفأ  البريقة النفطي شرقي البلاد، فيما صدت هذه القوات هجوم القوات الموالية  للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي غربي البلاد.*
*وتتمركز معظم قوات المعارضة  على بعد 20 كيلومترا خارج المدينة، وتمنعها صواريخ غراد التي تطلقها قوات  الحكومة من التقدم نحوها، غير أنهم تمكنوا من أسر أربعة جنود من قوات  القذافي.*
*كما تجدد القتال السبت في سلسلة الجبال الغربية حيث تحاول المعارضة الزحف نحو طرابلس.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*هيلاري كلينتون: الولايات المتحدة واليونان تساندان انتقال السلطة سلميا في البلدان العربية*

*18/7/2011*



* * 
* قالت هيلاري كلينتون ان الولايات  المتحدة الامريكية واليونان تساندان انتقال السلطة سلميا في البلدان  العربية. جاء ذلك عقب لقائها وزير خارجية اليونان ستافروس لامبرينيديس يوم  17 يوليو/تموز في اثينا.*
*وقالت الوزيرة الامريكية انه " سوف نستمر  بمعية اليونان في عملنا الرامي الى انتقال السلطة سلميا في بلدان شمال  افريقيا والشرق الاوسط ".*
*وحسب قولها ان الولايات المتحدة تشكر  اليونان لدعمها عمليات الناتو في ليبيا ضد نظام معمر القذافي، وخاصة لسماح  الحكومة اليونانية باستخدام قاعدتها البحرية في جزيرة كريت من قبل قوات  الناتو. واضافت ان الجانبين يشجبان العنف في سورية  و" سوف نستمر بالعمل  سوية مع المجتمع الدولي من اجل دعم سورية ذات حكومة تمثل الشعب وتضمن حماية  كافة المواطنين ضمن اطار القانون ".*
*كما كلينتون دعت الى التعاون مع هيئة الامم المتحدة في موضوع ايصال المساعدات الانسانية الى قطاع غزة.*
*يذكر  ان بان كي مون السكرتير العام لهيئة الامم المتحدة دعا نشطاء " اسطول  الحرية – 2 " الامتناع عن محاولات خرق الحصار البحري المفروض على القطاع من  جانب اسرائيل، في حين احتجزت اليونان سفن الاسطول في موانئها.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*القذافي يرفض الحوار مع المعارضة*

*22/7/2011*

** 


*أكد الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي رفضه التام لإجراء مفاوضات مع المعارضة الليبية حول مستقبل البلاد.*
*وقال  القذافي في رسالة صوتية وجهها يوم 21 يوليو/تموز إلى حشد من مؤيديه في  مدينة سرت "لن أتحدث إليهم ولن يكون بيني وبينهم كلام إلى يوم القيامة".*
*وحث  القذافي أهالي وزعماء قبائل مصراتة على القتال لاستعادة المدينة من  المعارضة حتى لو لم يكن معهم الأسلحة اللازمة للمواجهة، وقال "لا بد من  إنهاء هذه المهزلة، العار لكم يا أهل مصراتة، كيف لكم أن تقبلوا ذلك؟".*
*وتابع القول "من المستحيل ان نترك مصراتة بهذا الشكل، لا بد أن تذهبوا إلى مصراتة وأن تدخلوها، أين العائلات التي نعرف ونحترم؟".*
*واكد  القذافي ان المعارضة المسلحة تخوض "معركة ميئوس منها بالنسبة لهم.. لازم  يقتنعوا انهم يعتمدون على الخونة.. على التافهين.. ولا عندهم كرامة ولا  عندهم دين ولا عندهم وطنية" مضيفا ستزحف العواقير الحرة الابية لتحرير  بنغازي.. اهربوا هناك مزيد من الوقت للهروب.. اهربوا بسرعة قبل فوات الاوان  الجماهير ستزحف عليكم".*
*القتال مستمر على البريقة وزليتن*
*
*
*ميدانيا  ذكرت مصادر في المعارضة الليبية ان القوات الموالية للقذافي شنت هجوما  مضادا شرسا أوقف تقدم المعارضة على الجبهة شرقي طرابلس يوم 21 يوليو/تموز.*
*وقالت المعارضة ان قوات موالية للقذافي تعززها دبابات حاصرت مقاتلي المعارضة بالقرب من زليتن.*
*كما  اشارت المعارضة الى أن مئات الالاف من الالغام زرعت حول مدينة البريقة  تعيق التقدم، موضحة ان الثوار يقفون على بعد نحو 20 كيلومترا من أطراف  البريقة إلا أن قوات القذافي ما تزال تضرب سيطرتها على المدينة.*
*
*
*واوضح  موفد روسيا اليوم الى بنغازي ان الشارع لم يجد جديدا في تصريحات القذافي،  وصمم على رحيله. كما استنكر الشارع بشدة دعوة القذافي للقبائل لضرب الثوار.*
*واشار  الى ان تضارب الأنباء حول سيطرة أحد الاطراف المتنازعة على مدينة او منطقة  يعتبره المراقبون حربا نفسيا يشنها الثوار ضد القذافي لخلق توازن يعوض  الخلل في القوة العسكرية.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*صحيفة: المعارضة الليبية أسرت ضابطا من انصار القذافي*

*22/7/2011*

** 
* 
* *ذكرت صحيفة "الغارديان" يوم 22  يوليو/تموز أن قوات المعارضة الليبية أعلنت أنها اسرت الجنرال عبد النبيه  زايد أحد القادة العسكريين التابعين للزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي.*
*واوضحت أن المعارضة القت القبض على الجنرال ليلة الأربعاء 20 يوليو/تموز بالقرب من بلدة زليتن.*
*ونقلت  الصحيفة عن مصدر في المعارضة قوله "إن الجنرال محتجز.. وبعد ثلاثة ايام من  الاستجواب سنرسله الى سجن عسكري"، موضحا "الجنرال كان في بيت، حيث حاصره  11 شخصا"*
*واشارت الصحيفة الى انه تم القبض على الجنرال بعد عملية هجومية قامت بها المعارضة المسلحة في ليبيا.*
*وبحسب  المعارضة فان الجنرال مرتبط بقتل المدنيين في مصراتة، ومنسق توزيع ونشر  وحدات الدبابات في مصراتة، التي ادى القتال المستمر فيها منذ شهرين الى  سقوط مئات القتلى.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مسؤول في المعارضة الليبية: احد مقربي القذافي اصيب خلال الهجوم على طرابلس*

*22/7/2011*

** 
*
*

*اعلن علي العيساوي مسؤول الشؤون  الخارجي في المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي في مؤتمر صحفي له بالعاصمة  الايطالية روما حيث التقى مع وزير الخارجية الايطالي فرانكو فراتيني يوم  الجمعة 22 يوليو/تموز، اعلن ان احد مقربي الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي اصيب  يوم الخميس في هجوم صاروخي على احد مراكز القيادة بطرابلس الذي اجتمع فيه  في تلك اللحظة بعض المسؤولين البارزين الليبيين.*
*
*
*وقال العيساوي انه  كان من بين المشاركين في ذلك الاجتماع نجل القذافي سيف الاسلام ورئيس  الوزراء البغدادي علي المحمودي وعبدالله السنوسي رئيس المخابرات الليبية  ومنصور ضو احد مساعدي القذافي حارسه الشخصي السابق. واضاف ان الخير هو  بالذات من اصيب بجروح بليغة.*
*كما جاء في تصريح المسؤول المعارض الذي  ادلى به للصحفيين ان المعارضة لن تجري اية مفاوضات بشأن بقاء القذافي في  السلطة. واكد العيساوي قائلا انه يجب ان يتنحي القذافي، ولا يمكن اجراء اي  مفاوضات إلا حول رحيله.*
*من جانبه اعلن وزير الخارجية الايطالي فرانكو  فراتيني انه لا يمكن ان يتهرب القذافي من العقاب والمسؤولية عن الجرائم ضد  الانسانية، وانه لا يجوز ان يمنح المجتمع الدولي اي نوع من الحصانة له.*
*
*
*كما  ذكر الوزير الايطالي ان روما ستقدم الى المجلس الوطني الانتقالي مساعدة  حجمها 350 مليون يورو عبارة عن المال والوقود. واكد عزم بلاده على دعم  المعارضة الليبية وزيادة الضغط على نظام القذافي.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حقيقي يسلمووو على التغطية هدوء عاصف

ودي واحترامي  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*متحدث باسم الحكومة الليبية: طرابلس على استعداد للمحادثات مع الامريكان*

*23/7/2011*

** 
* 
*  *اعلن موسى ابراهيم المتحدث باسم  الحكومة الليبية يوم الجمعة 22 يوليو/تموز ان ليبيا على استعداد لاجراء  مزيد من المحادثات مع المسؤولين الامريكان ولمقابلتهم مجددا بعد لقاء عقده  الجانبان في تونس في بداية الاسبوع الجاري لمح الجانب الامريكي خلاله الى  ضرورة تنحي معمر القذافي.*
*واعرب موسى ابراهيم عن اعتقاده بان اللقاء  في تونس كان مثمرا، مشيرا الى ان الجانب الليبي شرح للمسؤولين الامريكان  عددا من الامور. واضاف ان السلطات الليبية ترى انه ليست لدى واشنطن الصورة  الكاملة للوضع.*
*
*
*واكد المتحدث ان الحكومة الليبية على قناعة بان عقد المزيد من الاجتماعات من هذا القبيل في المستقبل سيساعد على حل القضية الليبية.*
*وقال  الدبلوماسي الليبي ان معمر القذافي يشجع انصاره على التفاوض مع الثوار،  لكنه لن يدخل في المباحثات معهم شخصيا. واكد كذلك ان الزعيم الليبي لا ينوي  مغادرة البلاد او التنحي.*
*
*
*من جانبه، اشترط مصطفى عبد الجليل، رئيس  المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الممثل الليبي، موافقة القذافي علنا على التنحي  قبل بدء أية محادثات، وقال في بيان أسبوعي للشعب الليبي بثته يوم السبت 23  يوليو/تموز محطة تليفزيونية تديرها المعارضة: "إنه لا حوار مع النظام  الليبي ما لم يعلن القذافي رحيله وتنحيه هو وأولاده عن الحكم".*
*
*

*خبير سياسي: لا بد من ايجاد حل سلمي للقضية الليبية دون اي تأثير خارجي*

*اكد  الدكتور صالح ابراهيم مدير عام اكاديمية الدراسات العليا بطرابلس في حديث  لقناة "روسيا اليوم" ان الحل الوحيد للقضية الليبية هو اجراء الحوار بين  الليبيين من دون اي تأثير من الاطراف الدولية والخارجية، مشيرا الى ان  الضغوط من قبل دول الناتو تعرقل التفاوض بين طرابلس وبنغازي.*

*كما  اشار الخبير الى ضرورة ايجاد حل سلمي للمشاكل الداخلية الليبية دون المساس  برمزية معمر القذافي كزعيم للشعب الليبي، لانه حتى اذا تمكن الناتو من  اسقاط القذافي فسيؤدي ذلك الى اندلاع حرب اهلية حقيقية في البلاد، لانه  يوجد في طرابلس والجنوب وحتى في بعض المناطق الشرقية عدد كبير من مؤيدي  العقيد.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*طيران الناتو يغير على وسط طرابلس وشرقها*

*24/7/2011



** 
* *افادت وكالة "فرانس برس" بان  العاصمة الليبية تعرضت ليلة السبت على الاحد 24 يوليو/تموز لغارات جديدة من  قبل حلف الناتو. وهزت عدة انفجارات قوية مختلف مناطق العاصمة الليبية.*
*وذكرت  الوكالة ان انفجارين وقعا في وسط طرابلس بالقرب من باب العزيزية مقر  الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي وتصاعدت فوق المنطقة اعمدة الدخان. كما تعرضت  للقصف بعض المناطق في شرق وجنوب شرقي طرابلس. فقد نقلت "فرانس برس" عن  التلفزيون الحكومي الليبي ان الضربة تم تسديدها الى منطقة عين زارة.*
*هذا  واكد حلف الناتو يوم السبت انه شن 7 غارات على العاصمة الليبية، جميعها  على منطقة واحدة. وتمكن طيران الناتو من اصابة احد مراكز القيادة للقوات  المسلحة الليبية.*
*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*المانيا تمنح الثوار الليبيين قرضا بمبلغ  100 مليون يورو*

*24/7/2011



** 
* *اعلن وزير الخارجية الالماني غيدو  فسترفيلي للصحفيين يوم الاحد 24 يوليو/تموز ان المانيا ستمنح الثوار  الليبيين قرضا بمبلغ  100 مليون يورو.*
*وقال الوزير ان "هذه المساعدات  العاجلة تقدم على شكل قرض وعلى حساب الاصول العائدة للزعيم الليبي معمر  القذافي والمجمدة بقرار الامم المتحدة والاتحاد الاوروبي"، مشيرا الى ان  هناك عدة مليارات اليورو في  حسابات القذافي.*
*
*
*والجدير بالذكر ان  ايطاليا سبق ان قررت تقديم المساعدات المالية والوقود بقيمة 350 مليون يورو  الى المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي. فقد جاء الاعلان ذلك في اعقاب اللقاء  الذي عقد في روما بين وزير الخارجية الايطالي فرانكو فراتيني وعلي  العيساوي مسؤول الشؤون الخارجية في المجلس الانتقالي.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || انقطاع بث التلفزيون الليبي بعد اقتحام الثوار مقره في طرابلس

**انقطع بث التلفزيون الليبي الرسمي بعد أن بسط الثوار سيطرتهم على مقره بطرابلس يوم 22 أغسطس/آب.*
*وتشير تقارير إعلامية من العاصمة الليبية أن عددا من الجنود الليبيين الذين كانوا يحرسون المقر قتلوا أثناء اقتحامه.*
*
*
*وتقول أنباء غير مؤكدة أن عددا كبيرا من مقاتلي المعارضة الليبية قتلوا في الهجوم على طرابلس.*
*وأقامت  قوات المعارضة الليبية سيطرتها على وسط المدينة وعدد من المناطق الحيوية  فيها، إلا أنه لا يزال هناك بعض جيوب المقاومة من قبل أنصار نظام القذافي.*
*ويظل مصير معمر القذافي مجهولا، فيما نشرت وكالات الأنباء أخبارا عن اعتقال نجليه محمد وسيف الإسلام.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || حرس الزعيم الليبي يستسلم..
وعبدالجليل يؤكد اعتقال سيف الاسلام.. والغموض يكتنف مصير القذافي

**اعلن مصطفى عبد الجليل رئيس المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي ليلة الاحد  21 على الاثنين 22 اغسطس/اب في حديث لقناة "الجزيرة" ان قوات المعارضة القت  القبض على سيف الاسلام القذافي نجل العقيد معمر القذافي. واشار الى ان سيف  الاسلام في مكان آمن وسيقدم للعدالة فيما بعد. واكد ادعاء المحكمة  الجنائية الدولية في لاهاي خبر اعتقال سيف الاسلام القذافي.*
*
*
*وكانت  الانباء التي ظهرت في وقت سابق تتحدث عن اعتقال شقيق سيف الاسلام الساعدي،  ولكن عبد الجليل نفى صحة هذه المعلومات. كما سلم النجل الأكبر للقذافي محمد  نفسه للثوار.*
*من جانب آخر اكد نصر الدين الزيتوني منسق الاتصال بين  الحكومة النرويجية والمجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي في حديث لقناء "روسيا  اليوم" ان معمر القذافي خارج طرابلس، ولم يعرف مكان وجوده. ورجح انه قد  يكون في احدى الدول العربية المجاورة او في جنوب ليبيا. فيما افادت مصادر  اخرى ان القذافي مايزال متواجد في طرابلس.*
*هذا وافادت هيئة الاذاعة  البريطانية "بي بي سي" ان كتيبة حراسة القذافي استسلمت والقت السلاح. كما  تفيد الانباء حول استيلاء قوات المعارضة على الساحة الخضراء في قلب العاصمة  الليبية. وعرضت القنوات التلفزيونية تسجيلات فيديو تظهر وصول الثوار الى  منطقة العزيزية، حيث مقر العقيد، الا انه لم يتم التأكد ان كانت هذه منطقة  باب العزيزية بالفعل ام احد احياء طرابلس الاخرى.*
*وقالت مصادر الثوار انهم تمكنوا من السيطرة عاى 95% من احياء العاصمة. بينما دعا عبد الجليل الثوار الى عدم الانتقام.*
*
*

*القذافي يناشد الجماهير والقبائل الى حماية طرابلس*

*ودعا  العقيد الليبي معمر القذافي، عبر كلمة صوتية هي الثالثة له خلال الـ 24  ساعة الاخيرة، وبثها التلفزيون الليبي ليلة الاحد 21 على الاثنين 22  اغسطس/اب، دعا الجماهير والقبائل للتوجه الى طرابلس لحمايتها والا وقعت  بأيد الاحتلال وتحولت الى رماد، حسب تعبيره.*
*تجدر الاشارة الى انه  تخللت الكلمة لحظات صمت طويلة كان يعود القذافي بعدها لمناشدة الجماهير مرة  اخرى، ومن ثم توقف نهائيا عن الحديث دون توديع، ولم تتبين اسباب الانقطاع  في الصوت ان كانت بسبب عطل فني او لاسباب اخرى.*
*
*
*بدوره، كان موسى  ابراهيم المتحدث الرسمي باسم الحكومة الليبية قد اكد في مؤتمر صحفي له  بطرابلس بثته قناة "سكاي نيوز" التلفزيونية ليلة الاحد ان معمر القذافي على  استعداد للدخول في المفاوضات مع مصطفى عبدالجليل رئيس المجلس الوطني  الانتقالي الليبي.*
*
*
*ويعتقد موسى ابراهيم ان القذافي، وعلى الرغم من  دخول قوات المعارضة عاصمة البلاد لا يزال زعيما لليبيا. واقترح على المجلس  بدء المفاوضات من اجل منع انزلاق البلاد نحو الحرب الاهلية التي ستندلع بعد  انتصار الثوار.*
*واضاف ابراهيم ان عدد الذين سقطوا في قصف الناتو للعاصمة بلغ خلال اليوم الاخير وحده 1300 شخص واصيب 5 آلاف آخرون.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل  || أفادت وكالة الأنباء "رويترز" أن الثوار الليبيين دخلوا مجمع باب  العزيزية بالعاصمة الليبية في 23 أغسطس/آب بدون مقاومة من طرف أنصار  القذافي.كما وردت تقارير غير مؤكدة عن دخول الثوار إلى منزل معمر القذافي  بالمجمع. وأطلق الثوار اعيرة نارية في الهواء احتفالا بتقدمهم.*

----------


## بيلسان

*أعلن الناطق باسم المجلس الوطني الانتقالي الليبي، عبد الحفيظ غوقة، اليوم، مقتل الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي، والذي تفيد أنباء بأن جثته موضوعة في أحد مساجد مدينة مصراتة.
وقال غوقة في مؤتمر صحافي في بنغازي «نعلن للعالم ان القذافي قتل على ايدي الثوار»، معتبرا انها لحظة تاريخية ونهاية الدكتاتورية والطغيان»، مضيفاً أن «نبأ مقتل القذافي «اكده قادتنا على الارض في سرت وهؤلاء اسروا القذافي عندما جرح في القتال في سرت».*

----------

